

Arizona police chief criticizes immigration law - georgecmu
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE63T5G220100430

======
frankus
As a hypothetical individual cop in Arizona, would subjecting as many white
people as possible to "papers please" be a reasonable way to protest this?

Obviously if someone can produce government-issued ID, you're done. But a few
high profile cases of upstanding citizens walking around without ID being
harassed by cops who were "only following orders" might get people to realize
just how un-American this law is.

